# Underwater Restaurant



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Article.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, not sure if i could eat while things swim around me. WOuld be nice to find out though!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's awesome!!


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

thats tight wish i could have dinner at a place like that every night








immagine if you take the tables out and put a king size bed in the middle of the room and dim the lights and crash out to that


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That would be positively marvelous!


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

I wouldn't be able to eat, just thinking all that water can collapse from the roof..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome.


----------



## coolmint (Apr 22, 2006)

thats awesome...wonder if how much will it cost per meal?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

My thoughts exactly.
This goes on my list of places to go to before I die.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

KrazieFishie said:


> thats tight wish i could have dinner at a place like that every night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Yes this would make quite the Bachlor pad if I owned it!









Justin


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Holy sh*t, thats sweet.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

thats amazing.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

wild man thats just insane


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

do they serve fish? that would be evil and ironic


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i bet thats real cheep to dine there, lol NOT,,


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> This goes on my list of places to go to before I die.


same here.


----------



## blackmask (Aug 30, 2006)

damn i wanna go there it be sooo cool to eat there


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

paranoid the darn thing will flood


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wish i had the money to go there


----------

